# Miss Panda's Art Mart |CLOSED]



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Miss Panda's Art Mart
Hello, good people of the TBT forums! Welcome to my art shop!

Current Slots:

1. 
2. 
3. 

Waiting List (MAX OF TWO): 

1. 
2. 

Completed:

1. gnoixaim 
2. Shirohibiki 
3. Gracelia 
4. Pengutango
5. MC4pros
6. Sholee
7. Alvery
8. The Hidden Owl
9. Azukitan (for Chibi art bid)

[ This shop is exclusively for for *SKETCH WORK* at this time. Colored work may be taken *when I decide to ask for one* - do NOT ask for one by default. Also, if you do not like my pricing, you do not have to buy from me! ]

*Payment Type: TBT ONLY. Will consider Collectibles.*

*Pricing and Examples:*

*Plain Sketch:*

+Headshot --- 200 TBT
+Bust --- 300 TBT
+Half body --- 400 TBT
+Full body --- N/A at this time

Examples: One | Two | Three | Four

*Shaded Sketch:*

+Headshot --- 250 TBT
+Bust --- 400 TBT
+Half body --- 500 TBT
+Full body --- N/A at this time

Examples: One | Two | Three | Four | Five

*Detailed Shaded Sketch:*

+Headshot --- 300 TBT
+Bust --- 550 TBT
+Half body --- 700 TBT
+Full body --- N/A at this time

Examples: One | Two | Three | Four | Five

*OTHER:* 

*Chibis:* Plain sketch --- 200 TBT | Shaded Sketch --- 350 TBT | Detailed Shading --- 500 TBT

Examples: One | Two | Three | Four | Five

*Undercolor Monochrome Shading:* +250 TBT to base price

Examples: One | Two | Three | Four | Five

*Additional Characters:* Base price x Number of characters. Maximum is _THREE_.

*Will Do:*
-Mayors
-OCs
-Fandom/series characters
-Human/Humanoid characters

*Will Not Do:*
-Animals
-Mecha/Robots
-Monsters
-Anthros
-Excessively Complicated Characters
-Backgrounds
-Colored work (unless I specifically decide to take one of these)

*Maybe:*
-Animal Crossing villagers (These would fall under chibi because of their size.)

***IMPORTANT: IF YOU GOT A SLOT IN ONE SET OF COMMISSIONS, PLEASE WAIT OUT THE NEXT SET TO GIVE OTHER PEOPLE A CHANCE!*** If slots/waiting list spots are still open a full *two days* after I open the shop for commissions again, then you may step back in if you already had one in the previous set. Thanks for being considerate!

*ORDER FORM:*

Username:
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): 
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half:
Additions?:
References:
If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc:
Pose (if desired):
Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W):
Total Price:
Payment Before/After?:

NOTE: Paying AFTER the art is done _MAY be removed_ if anyone tries to pull a fast one on me. Keep that in mind!

Finished Commissions:



Spoiler



For gnoixaim:





For Shirohibiki:





For Gracelia:





For Pengutango:





For MC4pros:





For Sholee:





For Alvery:





For The Hidden Owl: 





For Azukitan:





For gnoixaim:







Questions: Feel free to ask any you may have here! But please do not just post to complain about something. If you have gripes with anything, you may PM me so we can talk personally/negotiate/etc. You may post here to make or order or you may PM me---your choice! First come, first serve. 

However, I reserve the right to decline a commission request if I so choose!

Thank you for coming by my art shop!​


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

Username: gnoixaim
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed shaded sketch
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Half body
Additions?: Please draw her with her hair down + you can draw her in whatever outfit you'd like 
References: http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
Pose (if desired): Doesn't matter, you can do whatever!
Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W): Doesn't matter, again - your choice.
Total Price: 700 tbt + random collectibles?
Payment Before/After?: Before, I can send it now ~

*EDIT - changed to fix it to half body + hair preference/outfit.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

a question, sorry! so two characters for half body detailed would be 700+700? o:


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

And could I reserve a spot for Shiro?? I just need to find her refs.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> And could I reserve a spot for Shiro?? I just need to find her refs.



BABY NO WAT U DOIN


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> BABY NO WAT U DOIN



What? LOL. I know you love Amissapandas art and you mentioned somewhere you were low on tbt. I wasnt sure if you'd see this thread in time  I can help you with payment if you'd like ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> What? LOL. I know you love Amissapandas art and you mentioned somewhere you were low on tbt. I wasnt sure if you'd see this thread in time  I can help you with payment if you'd like ^^



akjgds thats so sweet of you omg ;A;!!! you dont have to, only if you want to TAT


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Username: gnoixaim
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed shaded sketch
> Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Bust
> Additions?:Nope
> ...



The bust doesn't actually cost that much! Unless you meant that you wanted half body. 

But the first slot certainly goes to you. : )



Shirohibiki said:


> a question, sorry! so two characters for half body detailed would be 700+700? o:



Hey, no need to be sorry! I'd rather that people are clear instead of confused on anything. And that's correct, yes. : )



gnoixaim said:


> And could I reserve a spot for Shiro?? I just need to find her refs.



Sure, slot two can go for her.  No problem~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

Username: Shirohibiki
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): detailed
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: half-body
Additions?: n/a
References: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
i would like you to draw my OC bridgette and ANY ONE OF HER BOYFRIENDS! qvq you can pick which one you feel like drawing, surprise me!
Pose (if desired): ANYTHING CUTE OR SEXY OR WHATEVER AS LONG AS ITS ROMANTIC
Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W): dark red!
Total Price: 1400 TBT
Payment Before/After?: whatever you like

please and thank you so much!!! QvQ HOW EXCItING AAAAA


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Username: Shirohibiki
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): detailed
> Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: half-body
> Additions?: n/a
> ...



Accepted into Slot #2, thank you. : )

You can choose to pay before or after, whichever works best for you. I won't put a limit on it unless I get swindled or something.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 26, 2014)

Username: Gracelia
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed Shaded Sketch
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Half
Additions?: Could he have a slight smile and possibly be holding some herbs in an offering way (like this I guess)? He's supposed to be a happy go-lucky, naive farmer in my town. : )
References: [1]
Pose (if desired): Doesn't matter to me~
Line Color: Tannish Brown
Total Price: 700 TBT
Payment Before/After?: any is fine with me

Edit - Making a few changes


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Username: Gracelia
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed Shaded Sketch
> Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Bust
> Additions?: n/a
> ...



Accepted! Slot #3 goes to you! Thank you. : )


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

If the waiting list isn't full, I'd like a slot. Do I need to post the stuff now or later?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Need to post later anyway since I'm on mobile and about to head out.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

pengutango said:


> If the waiting list isn't full, I'd like a slot. Do I need to post the stuff now or later?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Need to post later anyway since I'm on mobile and about to head out.



First slot on the waiting list is yours!

And no worries about posting the stuff now. You can post it whenever or even wait until I'm finished with all of the current commissions, if you like.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> The bust doesn't actually cost that much! Unless you meant that you wanted half body.
> 
> But the first slot certainly goes to you. : )



Oops, I meant half body. I thought I wrote that T.T But thank you for the slot ^^ I'll see if I have any extra collectibles, that you don't currently have ~


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 26, 2014)

May I be put on the wait list, please?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oops, I meant half body. I thought I wrote that T.T But thank you for the slot ^^ I'll see if I have any extra collectibles, that you don't currently have ~



You're welcome! And thank you so much! 

By the way, I did add one part to the Order Form since you and the others have ordered (I hadn't thought of it earlier) and I want to make sure you get the chance to answer it, too:

Anything notable about your OC that you want me to know? Personality, etc.



MC4pros said:


> May I be put on the wait list, please?



Second slot on the waiting list is yours! Thank you~


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> You're welcome! And thank you so much!
> 
> By the way, I did add one part to the Order Form since you and the others have ordered (I hadn't thought of it earlier) and I want to make sure you get the chance to answer it, too:
> 
> ...



Thank you! <3 Are there any collectables you are looking for? c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Thank you! <3 Are there any collectables you are looking for? c:



Not specific ones! I'm still a pretty new member, so there are a lot I don't have. You're free to suggest them! I'm not interested in any of the birthstones, though, except _maybe_ April's, since that's my birth month (but I might just hold out until April to get it).


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Not specific ones! I'm still a pretty new member, so there are a lot I don't have. You're free to suggest them! I'm not interested in any of the birthstones, though, except _maybe_ April's, since that's my birth month (but I might just hold out until April to get it).



Ah, ok! ^_^ I don't have many bells or collectables, but would you be interested in the summer collectibles? c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Ah, ok! ^_^ I don't have many bells or collectables, but would you be interested in the summer collectibles? c:



I'm not sure what they go for, currently, but I wouldn't rule them out! I only have one of each and those were given as gifts.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not sure what they go for, currently, but I wouldn't rule them out! I only have one of each and those were given as gifts.



I think they go for around 200-400 TBTB each.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I think they go for around 200-400 TBTB each.



Ahh, I see! Well, I'm not sure if I need doubles or not, as I'm on the fence about that... but if you know what they sell for, that's one way for you to get the TBT if need be.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Username: Gracelia
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed Shaded Sketch
> Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Half
> Additions?: Could he have a slight smile and possibly be holding some herbs in an offering way (like this I guess)? He's supposed to be a happy go-lucky, naive farmer in my town. : )
> ...



Hi Amissapanda, would it be okay with my current changes? I've decided to fix a few details on the form (as shown above), please do let me know. I will send payment right after~  (so I don't forget later)


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> First slot on the waiting list is yours!
> 
> And no worries about posting the stuff now. You can post it whenever or even wait until I'm finished with all of the current commissions, if you like.



Perfect!  Thanks. Gives me a lil time to think up something anyway, so it works out. I'm actually surprised that you opened up a shop in the first place, even if it's only sketches and not fully colored pieces, considering how apprehensive you were about it, just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Hi Amissapanda, would it be okay with my current changes? I've decided to fix a few details on the form (as shown above), please do let me know. I will send payment right after~  (so I don't forget later)



Yep, looks fine to me! He sounds adorable! I'll do my best to get the pose that you desire. (I actually added something on the order form just FOR that, since I realized that I didn't have a section asking about personality and the like. But you've added that in now for me, so we're good to go!)



pengutango said:


> Perfect!  Thanks. Gives me a lil time to think up something anyway, so it works out. I'm actually surprised that you opened up a shop in the first place, even if it's only sketches and not fully colored pieces, considering how apprehensive you were about it, just a few weeks ago.



Take all the time you need!

Yeah, I'm even a little surprised at myself. I guess that I feel I'm getting invested here more than I originally thought I would. Plus I want to get more bells to buy from and support other artists here, as well, and I just can't take posting tons of times on the forum daily. I did that a lot already in my first month and half+ here. I did go through my request sketch thread with disappointment in the end (and even one I finished that the requester never even got back to me on at all), but I figure I'll have at least a little better luck with a shop where that's concerned.

And at least with sketches, I won't be taxing myself out of 7-10 hours on each commission and driving my wrist completely crazy. I couldn't see myself doing that, especially with all the unfinished personal projects I have lined up as it is. But this way, I give people a chance to have some of my art if they'd like. I know Shiro was waiting and I felt bad continually telling her that I wasn't taking any commissions. Some people have been supporting me here the whole time even when I didn't offer a shop or requests. So... I'm going to take this chance and see how it goes.

I Tl;dr-ed all over this, sorry. XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

BAH dont feel bad for me!!! you dont need to please me ;A; im happy enough just seeing your art in general *v*


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Finished Commisson for *gnoixaim*!







Your OC, as requested! I know you told me she has some sass, so I decided to fly with that. : ) 

Also, I can change the color of the lines if you don't like what I decided on. 

I really hope that you like the result, though! Thank you so much for commissioning me and for the added peach surprise! You're a sweetheart! And your OC is a darling. I had a lot of fun drawing her!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

sCREECHES INTO HANDS
OH MY GO ,d,, ITS NOT EVEN MINE BUT ITIS BEUATIFIL SCREAMS,,,
can i just marry your art i just never want to be parted from it ever
I LOVE IT TOO MUCH,,,,,,,, ITS SO GORGEOUS AHHHHHHH


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

OHHHH MYYYY GOSHHHH, THAT'S AMAZING. You're amazing and SO much more....like, omg - i'm speechless. LOL. 

thank you soooooooooooooo much <3<3<3<3 xinfinity.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sCREECHES INTO HANDS
> OH MY GO ,d,, ITS NOT EVEN MINE BUT ITIS BEUATIFIL SCREAMS,,,
> can i just marry your art i just never want to be parted from it ever
> I LOVE IT TOO MUCH,,,,,,,, ITS SO GORGEOUS AHHHHHHH



Ahhh, thank you! (You're gonna make me blush, sheeeeeeeesh. >///<) I'm glad you thought it turned out nicely! 

My art has commitment issues, but I'm glad that you like that much. XD Hahaha. Thanks a lot!

And by the way, I'll be getting started on yours tomorrow! I have work at 6:30AM, but after I get home, I'm on weekend for two days (Tue/Wed). So I should have plenty of time to get the rest of these rolling after that. :3 Yours is next, so I shall do my best not to keep you waiting too long!



gnoixaim said:


> OHHHH MYYYY GOSHHHH, THAT'S AMAZING. You're amazing and SO much more....like, omg - i'm speechless. LOL.
> 
> thank you soooooooooooooo much <3<3<3<3 xinfinity.



You're very, very welcome! : D I'm thrilled to hear that you approve of the result! She has a very cute design and I'm glad that you think I did her justice! I couldn't ask for more.

Thanks again for commissioning me! It was my pleasure. :3 <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 26, 2014)

Will definitely be supporting this Need to save up, but I too am glad to see this<3 Also good to see support for other artists<(^_^


----------



## pengutango (Oct 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> --



No worries.  I think by the time you get to me, I should have something neat in mind. :3 That's good that you're enjoying yourself here now, since it really didn't seem like you were before. Yeah, I saw that. I really wouldn't let that get to you too much. Even with shops, some people just simply forget to check the thread for their request. 

It's definitely happened to me before. XD Never intentionally, but it does happen every so often. Though, it's totally understandable to be frustrated. It's this exact reason that I always PM people their requests for my shop, since I KNOW some people forget to check back after they order. Regardless if the requests are free or not, definitely don't overdo it. Totally not worth putting yourself in pain... I mean, unless you're one of those people who like working through pain... XD

Also, Mia's OC looks really cool in there! Keep up the great work! Man, I still dunno if I should go the shaded route or not. Might try and do another flat color piece, like the Willow gijinka. Oh the joys of being indecisive....


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2014)

Aw, so you made a shop after all!

Hope business goes swell! I'd try to snag a slot in the future but I doubt I'd have any chances :'D


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will definitely be supporting this Need to save up, but I too am glad to see this<3 Also good to see support for other artists<(^_^



Thank you, I appreciate the support! Haha, there's still no telling when I'll get a slot with other artists, but at least I'll have the TBT to pay them well. : ) 



pengutango said:


> No worries.  I think by the time you get to me, I should have something neat in mind. :3 That's good that you're enjoying yourself here now, since it really didn't seem like you were before. Yeah, I saw that. I really wouldn't let that get to you too much. Even with shops, some people just simply forget to check the thread for their request.
> 
> It's definitely happened to me before. XD Never intentionally, but it does happen every so often. Though, it's totally understandable to be frustrated. It's this exact reason that I always PM people their requests for my shop, since I KNOW some people forget to check back after they order. Regardless if the requests are free or not, definitely don't overdo it. Totally not worth putting yourself in pain... I mean, unless you're one of those people who like working through pain... XD
> 
> Also, Mia's OC looks really cool in there! Keep up the great work! Man, I still dunno if I should go the shaded route or not. Might try and do another flat color piece, like the Willow gijinka. Oh the joys of being indecisive....



Sounds good! And yeah, I am having a better time. For one thing, I'm pretty sure depression was making things feel about ten times worse than usual, so now that I'm freeing myself from that dismal place, I'm feeling a bit more optimistic. I'm pretty sure they probably forgot or something, though it might be kind of late for me to message them about it now. You're right, though. I should have done that instead of repeatedly bumping in the hopes that they would see it eventually. I have been leaving VMs about commissions here so far, so it's not a foreign concept to me. Again, it probably had something to do with me wallowing in that depressive state. I might drop them a VM sometime just to let them know, whether they may respond or not.

But I swear I won't overdo it! If my wrist starts hurting, I stop. I definitely don't want to end up at the doc's or trying to pay for a surgery I have no money for. I'll do this in moderation. And after this batch and the waiting list, I'll probably ask the next ones up to the plate to wait a couple days to give myself a little break before I work on more of them. I've kinda-sorta got a plan figured out. Kinda. lol

And thank you! I'll do my best to keep it up. And it's totally up to you what to decide, but there's no rush. : )



Hyogo said:


> Aw, so you made a shop after all!
> 
> Hope business goes swell! I'd try to snag a slot in the future but I doubt I'd have any chances :'D



I did, indeed. Not for color things, though. I'm not going to break my hand off doing these things. Hahaha. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence. And hey, don't be silly. It's not like I filled up THAT quickly. This was just posted much earlier today.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Love-tapping this before bed~

Thanks to everyone who has shown interest and supported me in any way! <3 You guys are the best.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 27, 2014)

This thread deserves a






8D <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

azukitan said:


> This thread deserves a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Commission for *Shirohibiki*!






Her character, Bridgette, with one of her four boyfriends~

You told me to surprise you, so I went with the Penguin. I'm not that familiar with the _Batman_ franchise or _Gotham_, but I liked his snazzy suit. And since he gave me a quirky, gentlemanly vibe, I thought a kiss upon the hand seemed appropriate. And she's swooning as a result. : ) I hope that's romantic enough for you! I couldn't resist adding just a couple of hearts in there. lol

Hopefully this meets your expectations and/or is somewhere along the lines of what you wanted! (I'd hate to let you down, as I know you were waiting to get art from me. I just get nervous, sorry. XD; 

Thanks so much for commissioning me! <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 27, 2014)

SHE'S GOING TO LOVE IT, AHHHHHHHHhhHH.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

Omg, you're so talented! ; o ; Beautiful! :'D


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> SHE'S GOING TO LOVE IT, AHHHHHHHHhhHH.



Eeeee, I hope so! X3 Thanks for the vote of confidence!



MC4pros said:


> Omg, you're so talented! ; o ; Beautiful! :'D



Ahhh, thank you very much! I'm honored that you think so!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Commission for *Shirohibiki*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHGDFHGFHFHSEITOAKCFMSDGKVNDFRGdfghgfgfjJFGJ,,, , ,,
H<Hfd,hfgh,,,
*WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

_OHMY GOD OH MY GOD OH YM GOD OY MGDO, OH my GOD_
OH m !!!! Y GOD WHAT NO I LVOE IT SO MUCH IM FGOING TO DIE I CANT HANDEL THIS IT TOTALLY BRIGHTENED MY DAY AND CHEERED ME UP IM SO HAPPY OH MY GOD I REALLY NEEDED THIS HAHAHA SCREAMS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!! 
I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT IM GONNA CRY OH MY ,,,GOD,,, 

ITS SO PERFECT AND BEAUTIFUL AND WHTSHGDSGDFGDF!!!!! FALLS TO THE FLOOR 
NUOHMY gOD I LOVE IT TOO MUCH IM GSDGJKLSG I HAVE SO MANY EMOTIONS FOR THIS OH MY GODDDDDD OH MY GOD HOHMYMDFJD IM SORRY I JUST caNT EVEN FORM CORRECT WORDS RIGHT NOW I MS O EXCITED AND HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAAHHHHHH OH MY GODD D D OH YM GOD YOU NEVER DISAPPOINT EVER ITS SO AMAZING AND IM JUST SO HAPPY I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH !!!!! QvQ!!!!!! WUAGHGHGHGH YOURE PERFECT AND BEAUTIFUL AND sO IS THIS PICTURE AND I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH AND MY GOLLY GOSH I CANNOT EVEN WAIT TO THROW MORE MONEY AT YOU BECAUSE THIS IS JUST TOO EXCITING FOR ME AHGDFGHLKIFGFHGF ITS LIKE A DREAM COME TRUE,,,,,,,,,

/babychild goes off to cry in a corner in happiness
babychild also realizes she repeats herself far too often and apologizes

NO I HAVE MORE TO SAY
ITS LITERALLY SO IN-CHARACTER AND FLAWLESS AND??? ITS SO CANON IT HURTS IM SO GLAD YOU ARE SUPERB


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> AHGDFHGFHFHSEITOAKCFMSDGKVNDFRGdfghgfgfjJFGJ,,, , ,,
> H<Hfd,hfgh,,,
> *WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! XD I was hoping you would like it, but holy damn girl! Hahahahaha!

I definitely take key-smashing as a compliment! And I'm really glad to hear that it brightened your day! (Sorry to hear that you've been having a bad one, if that's what was implied!) I'm happy to have been able to cheer you up in some way. :3

You have more than thanked me enough, don't worry! And you're very, very welcome. Thanks so much for commissioning me in the first place and I'm glad that I could make it worth your while (and your bells).

Enjoy! <333

And I'm glad you found it to be in-character, since I'm not familiar with the characters, lol. 

Anyway, 'twas my pleasure and I'm glad I can count on you to like sappy/cute romantic things like I do. XD Hahahaha.



Well, that's two down!

Gracelia's commission is coming up next! (But I'm taking a break from it to make and have some dinner!)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh my goodness! XD I was hoping you would like it, but holy damn girl! Hahahahaha!
> 
> I definitely take key-smashing as a compliment! And I'm really glad to hear that it brightened your day! (Sorry to hear that you've been having a bad one, if that's what was implied!) I'm happy to have been able to cheer you up in some way. :3
> 
> ...



THANK YOU AGAIN MY DARLING... QvQ i really cant wait until you get all the taxes stuff sorted out because i want to just continually throw money at you forever [WHEEZE]
thank you for the well wishes darling TvT this is just so perfect i hgdfhdfgHFGH/// IM SORRY YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME OH GOD


----------



## azukitan (Oct 27, 2014)

HOLY MOLY, THAT IS THE MOST GORGEOUS PIECE I'VE EVER LAID EYES ON! *A* <333333333


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

MY MIND WAS LITERALLY BLOWN WHEN I SAW THAT 
I AM ON THE FLOOR 
TAKE ALL MY TBT 
HOLY PIZZA 
IS THIS MCDONALD'S BECAUSE I'M LOVIN' IT


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 27, 2014)

yaay i'm super excited! mia's and shiro's pieces have been marvelous <3

I CANT WAIT TO SEE MINEEE :')
my farmer boy can finally have his first art piece! XD


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 27, 2014)

CAN I LIKE MARRY YOUR SKILLS!?? THE THINGS YOU MAKE ARE TOO BEAUTIFUL, LIKE I JUST CAN'T EVEN <3333


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 27, 2014)

Your art is so beautiful! I'm definitely going to commission you when you have slots open again. C: 
Keep up the amazing work. I'll be lurking this thread to check back for new stuff~


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> ---



Definitely!  TBT in general is a good place, so your bound to find your niche. Perfectly understandable and I doubt people would mind waiting. At the end of the day, you're not obligated to do this, so it's a pleasure that you are. 

So pretty~!  Shiro's came out great! I love your work in general. Keep up the great work! 

Also, I think I figured out what I'd like, though, I'm gonna wait to post it until you finish Gracelia's request. :3 Of course, watch me change my mind to something else... XD 

EDIT: The only thing that I do know is that I'll probably be asking for a plain sketch since I totally wanna try coloring it, like the last pic. :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

HOLY COW ALL THESE REPLIES. ;-; Thanks a lot, guys! I'm glad that you enjoy the art!



Shirohibiki said:


> THANK YOU AGAIN MY DARLING... QvQ i really cant wait until you get all the taxes stuff sorted out because i want to just continually throw money at you forever [WHEEZE]
> thank you for the well wishes darling TvT this is just so perfect i hgdfhdfgHFGH/// IM SORRY YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME OH GOD



Hey, hey, hey! No sorries! But yes, you are very welcome and I'm glad you liked it! It's really flattering that you're so enthusiastic about it. : )



azukitan said:


> HOLY MOLY, THAT IS THE MOST GORGEOUS PIECE I'VE EVER LAID EYES ON! *A* <333333333



AHHHH, thank you! >///< I'm glad you think so! (But your art is way more gorgeous, just sayin'.)



ZanessaGaily said:


> MY MIND WAS LITERALLY BLOWN WHEN I SAW THAT
> I AM ON THE FLOOR
> TAKE ALL MY TBT
> HOLY PIZZA
> IS THIS MCDONALD'S BECAUSE I'M LOVIN' IT



LOL THAT PUN. But thank you so much! I'm really happy that you liked it! : D



Gracelia said:


> yaay i'm super excited! mia's and shiro's pieces have been marvelous <3
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE MINEEE :')
> my farmer boy can finally have his first art piece! XD



Ahh, thank you! I'll do my best not to disappoint! 

Speaking of your farmer boy, I did have a question! You wanted him holding out herbs, right? Any specific ones? Stalks of them, or something different? I just want to make sure! Sorry for any inconvenience!



NikkiNikki said:


> CAN I LIKE MARRY YOUR SKILLS!?? THE THINGS YOU MAKE ARE TOO BEAUTIFUL, LIKE I JUST CAN'T EVEN <3333



You'll have to fight Shiro to marry them, apparently. XD Hahaha, just kidding, but really, thank you so much! I'm really honored that you think so!



Jaebeommie said:


> Your art is so beautiful! I'm definitely going to commission you when you have slots open again. C:
> Keep up the amazing work. I'll be lurking this thread to check back for new stuff~



Thanks you! That means a lot. : ) I'll do my best and I'm honored that you enjoy my work!


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 27, 2014)

Regarding the question - Hmm stalks of herbs please and I am not picky with which ones.. if you can include Thai basil, chives that would be perfect


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Definitely!  TBT in general is a good place, so your bound to find your niche. Perfectly understandable and I doubt people would mind waiting. At the end of the day, you're not obligated to do this, so it's a pleasure that you are.
> 
> So pretty~!  Shiro's came out great! I love your work in general. Keep up the great work!
> 
> ...



Yeah, definitely. I think I always have my misgivings of joining new communities at first, but eventually things mellow out. I don't know if I've found my niche or anything yet, but I have met quite a few very nice people and that's definitely worth it.

Thanks a lot! I'll do my best to keep it up, to the best of my ability!

No problem! Like I said, no rush whatsoever. And sure, plain sketch is just fine. : ) I look forward to the rest of your request!



Gracelia said:


> Regarding the question - Hmm stalks of herbs please and I am not picky with which ones.. if you can include Thai basil, chives that would be perfect



Alright, got it! Thanks for taking the time to clarify it for me! : ) Much appreciated~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

Commission for *Gracelia*!






Her adorable, naive little farmer boy! He was such a cutie to draw! I hope I did him justice for you! I went ahead and added both of your suggested types of herbs, so I hope the result will be pleasing for you. :3 I don't know if he's actually shy or not or whether or not to go with or without the hat, but this is what came to mind and I hope it works in your favor!

Thanks so much for commissioning me! And I'm really honored to do the first art of this character for you. I hope my rendition of him meets your expectations!

Enjoy. <3


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

THIS IS FANTASTIC I CAN'T WAIT TO GET A SLOT NOW WOW WOW WOW THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL I'M DEAD


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 27, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Commission for *Gracelia*!
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...









Ahhhh! It's more amazing than I could ever imagine! You did a fantastic job (as always) and I am very happy I got his first art from you! Thank you *sososososo* much!! :') I will be bach (in terminator dudes voice lolol)~~


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 27, 2014)

Aw I want a full body lol.   But awesome art!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> THIS IS FANTASTIC I CAN'T WAIT TO GET A SLOT NOW WOW WOW WOW THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL I'M DEAD



Ahhh, thank you so much! >///< I'm glad that you liked it! Slots and waiting list will probably open later tonight, but with a note.



Gracelia said:


> Ahhhh! It's more amazing than I could ever imagine! You did a fantastic job (as always) and I am very happy I got his first art from you! Thank you *sososososo* much!! :') I will be bach (in terminator dudes voice lolol)~~



I'm so happy that you liked it! : D And you're very welcome! I really liked drawing him. He was such a sweetie. 

Thanks again for commissioning me! And you're more than welcome to come back. ^^ Hehe~



Cuppycakez said:


> Aw I want a full body lol.   But awesome art!



Well, color and full body are out for now because I'm not going to aggravate my Carpal Tunnel Syndrome problems by over-taxing my wrist and hand. I love to do art, but not so much that I want to end up in the doc's office due to my own stupidity. In the future, I may take them or special cases where I may take them, but that depends on a lot of things.

But thank you! I'm glad you thought so~



Just a notice, guys! I'll be re-opening the slots later tonight, though the two on the current Waiting List will go straight to the top.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

OH GOD WHY DO I HAVE TO GO TO BED IN AN HOUR AND A HALF NOOOOOO /selfishly waits 4 slots tho
i should probably let other people have a chance im awful og fdkgdfh


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH GOD WHY DO I HAVE TO GO TO BED IN AN HOUR AND A HALF NOOOOOO /selfishly waits 4 slots tho
> i should probably let other people have a chance im awful og fdkgdfh



mah struggle too LOL
but i decided to let someone else take it since I already have an awesome art piece... FOR THE TIME BEIN


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 27, 2014)

/idontwanttobegreedy

I don't even have anyone for you to draw, I'd prob. request Hazel. LOL, you'd make her look fabulous <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH GOD WHY DO I HAVE TO GO TO BED IN AN HOUR AND A HALF NOOOOOO /selfishly waits 4 slots tho
> i should probably let other people have a chance im awful og fdkgdfh



Hahaha, well, I'm glad that you're eager to get another slot! : ) That said, what I may do is ask people to sit out for at least one round of commissions if they just got one, to give others a chance. I feel that would be more fair. But then if no one steps up to the plate, I'd let former commissioners request again.



Gracelia said:


> mah struggle too LOL
> but i decided to let someone else take it since I already have an awesome art piece... FOR THE TIME BEIN



Thank you for allowing that! I appreciate it. I haven't set it as a rule yet, but like I just told Shiro right above, I might in the future. I'd like to give everyone an opportunity.



gnoixaim said:


> /idontwanttobegreedy
> 
> I don't even have anyone for you to draw, I'd prob. request Hazel. LOL, you'd make her look fabulous <3



Hehe, I'm happy that you're interested, just the same! : ) The fact that people have been happy with their commissions makes me really happy!


----------



## azukitan (Oct 28, 2014)

I HAVE BELLS NOW! I'M GOING TO.... GOING TO... not... be selfish... and let others have a chance to buy awesome Amissa art TvT


Someone please hold me.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I HAVE BELLS NOW! I'M GOING TO.... GOING TO... not... be selfish... and let others have a chance to buy awesome Amissa art TvT
> 
> 
> Someone please hold me.



Lol! Don't worry, it wouldn't be selfish of you. XD The art trade was my offer, after all. I was the selfish one in that case.

That said, though, I am officially opening those remaining slots up now. I thought I'd do it at this time of day instead for a change. :3 

But yeah, feel free to grab a slot if you'd like one! If not, that's OK too!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 28, 2014)

/holdsbreath 

PEOPLE PLEASE GRAB THESE SLOTS. <3


----------



## pengutango (Oct 28, 2014)

Whoo~ back with my actual order this time! XD And ha, I'd totally love to grab another slot, but... I can wait.

Think I did it all right... I think. Let me know if something's unclear.

*Username:* pengutango
*Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/):* plain
*Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half:* Half
*Additions?:* N/A
*References:* *Hopper* and *Wolfgang *
Would love gijinkas of these two~ <33 With their clothes, feel free to change it up since I honestly am not sure about their default shirts. 
*If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc:* N/A
*Pose (if desired):* Hmm, I picture them looking badass. But, that probably doesn't help you too much. XD Let me know if you'd like a lil more help with that...
*Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W):* B/W
*Total Price:* 800 TBT
*Payment Before/After?:* Could I do half now, half later instead? Otherwise, after.

Oh, forgot to add, what collectibles are you looking for? Depending on what they are, I could maybe add them into my payment. Though, in that case, I wouldn't be sure how many bells to add onto the collectibles.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Lol! Don't worry, it wouldn't be selfish of you. XD The art trade was my offer, after all. I was the selfish one in that case.
> 
> That said, though, I am officially opening those remaining slots up now. I thought I'd do it at this time of day instead for a change. :3
> 
> But yeah, feel free to grab a slot if you'd like one! If not, that's OK too!



NOOOOO, DON'T SAY THAT! *I'M* THE SELFISH ONE! SPARE THY NAME! YOU ARE COMPASSIONATE AND KIND!

Waaah, as much as I want to (more than anything right now *_____*), I would feel too bad for stealing the chance away from someone else. However, I shall be back to order next time, self-condemned or not! THAT IS MY PROMISE!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 28, 2014)

Need to save again, your art is my next target xD<3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> /holdsbreath
> 
> PEOPLE PLEASE GRAB THESE SLOTS. <3



You're too nice. <3



pengutango said:


> Whoo~ back with my actual order this time! XD And ha, I'd totally love to grab another slot, but... I can wait.
> 
> Think I did it all right... I think. Let me know if something's unclear.
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good! Accepted~!

Just one thing: After the line color bit, you left the space blank. Was there any specific lines you wanted? Black and white to make it easier to color, or what? EDIT: Never mind. It put it on the line below and I missed it. XD; Whoops. I blame it being 2AM.

Anyway, I'll do my best! I'm not very good at gijinkas yet and making up humanized versions of them to fit the animals, but I'll give it my best shot. And if you do have a specific idea for the poses, let me know!

Half and half sounds great with the payment, too!

*Oh, and just a general note (for all incoming commissions)*: These ones will be just a little slower in coming out. I need to take a bit of break from drawing to get rid of what I call the "tinglies" in my hand. I will probably be able to start this one sometime tomorrow or the following day, though!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Looks pretty good! Accepted~!
> 
> Just one thing: After the line color bit, you left the space blank. Was there any specific lines you wanted? Black and white to make it easier to color, or what?
> 
> ...



Oh, I edited my post, but yeah black and white. Also had a question about collectibles that I threw in, so you can take a look at my edited *post*. 

PS: No worries. Take all the time you need~ <3 Hope your hand feels better.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

azukitan said:


> NOOOOO, DON'T SAY THAT! *I'M* THE SELFISH ONE! SPARE THY NAME! YOU ARE COMPASSIONATE AND KIND!
> 
> Waaah, as much as I want to (more than anything right now *_____*), I would feel too bad for stealing the chance away from someone else. However, I shall be back to order next time, self-condemned or not! THAT IS MY PROMISE!



I wouldn't say that much, but... I ONLY ACCEPT THAT ASSESSMENT IF YOU ACCEPT THE SAME FOR YOU. *crosses arms*

Okay, no prob! That's very considerate of you, nonetheless. : ) 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Need to save again, your art is my next target xD<3



Hahaha, well, I'm flattered. : ) Thanks for the interest!



pengutango said:


> Oh, I edited my post, but yeah black and white. Also had a question about collectibles that I threw in, so you can take a look at my edited *post*.
> 
> PS: No worries. Take all the time you need~ <3 Hope your hand feels better.



Yeah, I just saw your post again and I edited mine after that. Hahaha.

As far as the collectibles go, though, the specific ones I'm really looking for at the moment are WAY off the price range. The only lesser one I was looking for was green candy (since I've been failing to get one in the restocks every time I've tried), but someone gifted me with one tonight, so I no longer need it. Thanks for the offer anyway, though!


----------



## azukitan (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I wouldn't say that much, but... I ONLY ACCEPT THAT ASSESSMENT IF YOU ACCEPT THE SAME FOR YOU. *crosses arms*
> 
> Okay, no prob! That's very considerate of you, nonetheless. : )



Is this what people call tough love? |D Welp, guess I'll just have to-- *scurries away while shouting back, "YOU'RE AWESOME, AND YOU KNOW IT!"*


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

Username: Sholee
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/)lain
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Chibi
Additions?: Ruby (villager)
References: 


Spoiler





































If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc: n/a
Pose (if desired): Hugging Ruby
Line Color: B/W
Total Price: 400
Payment Before/After?: After


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Is this what people call tough love? |D Welp, guess I'll just have to-- *scurries away while shouting back, "YOU'RE AWESOME, AND YOU KNOW IT!"*



NO, YOU! Times infinity, no take-backsies!



Sholee said:


> Username: Sholee
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/)lain
> Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Chibi
> Additions?: Ruby (villager)
> ...



Accepted into slot #3, thank you! Do you have a reference for Ruby? I'm not familiar with her.


----------



## Alvery (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi! Might I be put in the wait list?

Username: Alvery
Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Half
Additions?: N/A
References:




If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc:


Spoiler: I have an entire bio, lol









Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 

Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she’s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new “family”.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn’t exactly what you would call “normal”. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she’s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn’t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This “living corpse” is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist’s curiosity and a doctor’s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel’s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.

Trivia:


She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don’t want to play the chopping-up game, she’ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him “big sis” and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn’t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn’t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don’t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.





Pose (if desired): Anything c:
Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W): Monochrome, I guess? Or anything you want xP
Total Price: 700TBT, or would you like any summer collectables/red candy?
Payment Before/After?: Half before, half after, if that's okay with you :3


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> NO, YOU! Times infinity, no take-backsies!
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted into slot #3, thank you! Do you have a reference for Ruby? I'm not familiar with her.



yep! i added some pics of her in my previous post


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi! Might I be put in the wait list?
> 
> Username: Alvery
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): Detailed
> ...



Wait list slot #1 goes to you! Thank you. : )

Half before and half after is fine! But no rush, since you're on the wait list. And I'll have to pass on the collectibles! I've got the summer ones already and got lucky in a red restock today. But thank you for the offer!



Sholee said:


> yep! i added some pics of her in my previous post



Thank you! : )


----------



## pengutango (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, I just saw your post again and I edited mine after that. Hahaha.
> 
> As far as the collectibles go, though, the specific ones I'm really looking for at the moment are WAY off the price range. The only lesser one I was looking for was green candy (since I've been failing to get one in the restocks every time I've tried), but someone gifted me with one tonight, so I no longer need it. Thanks for the offer anyway, though!



Hmm, yeah, I'll have to sleep on it. Will see if I find something that could work as a possible pose in the morning, just in case. Ha, same timezone.  

Okie dokes. No prob.  Figured I'd ask, just in case. Will send bells shortly.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hmm, yeah, I'll have to sleep on it. Will see if I find something that could work as a possible pose in the morning, just in case. Ha, same timezone.
> 
> Okie dokes. No prob.  Figured I'd ask, just in case. Will send bells shortly.



Alright, sounds good! (Yeah, I wouldn't be up this late if I wasn't on weekend now. XD I abuse my ability to stay up late when I don't have work. lol)

Received, thank you! And a thanks for your patience, too. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

One more love-tap~ <3

Now I'm off to sleep.

Thanks for being so awesome, everyone!


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 28, 2014)

Up we go~

The wait list has one open slot~ /gasp/


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Up we go~
> 
> The wait list has one open slot~ /gasp/



Aw, thank you!

Haha, yup. Just one left. : ) It's on the wait list, though, so no biggie if it stays open.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

wHOA WAIT A SEC CAN I BE ON THE WAITLIST AM I ALLOWED TO BE ON THE WAITLIST OMG im such trash im sorry


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

*crying uncontrollably* I am so poor ;-; I want some of your magnificence.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 28, 2014)

Blurp. Sorries. I tried looking around at fanart to get some pose ideas that could help, but nothing caught my eye... D: You might have to wing it. ^^;;


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> *crying uncontrollably* I am so poor ;-; I want some of your magnificence.



Get a wait list spot~!! I can help you out in paying the difference (or what you still need?).  
Now the choice is yours~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wHOA WAIT A SEC CAN I BE ON THE WAITLIST AM I ALLOWED TO BE ON THE WAITLIST OMG im such trash im sorry



You're not trash, no worries. XD I would preferably like it if the people that got one last set would sit out this time, though! If no one takes that spot after today, I'll give it to you then, but I'd like to give other people a chance first. : )



The Hidden Owl said:


> *crying uncontrollably* I am so poor ;-; I want some of your magnificence.



Haha, it's okay. I wouldn't say it's magnificence by any means, but thanks for the compliment!



pengutango said:


> Blurp. Sorries. I tried looking around at fanart to get some pose ideas that could help, but nothing caught my eye... D: You might have to wing it. ^^;;



Okay, thanks for letting me know! I'll do my best to think of something. At least, after I think of designs for them. XD;;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Get a wait list spot~!! I can help you out in paying the difference (or what you still need?).
> Now the choice is yours~


Omg seriously? ILU
Are you sure?
Don not feel compelled by any means...


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Omg seriously? ILU
> Are you sure?



Yeap~ Wouldn't post if I was not sure!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

OH ok i wasnt sure if you put the rule in or not omfg thats fine, im just super greedy rip i dont mean to be,,, i caNT cTONROL MYSELF AROUND YOUR ART

but much grats guys !!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

OMG tysm!

Username:
 Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): um... detailed please.
 Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Half
 Additions?: Could you maybe have him hold a Brewster coffee mug/to go cup?
 References: CLICK HERE - Sweater refs are the first 4 then my mayor is in 5&6. Click here for hair color/style ref. 
 If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc: N/A
 Pose (if desired): Just facing forward, do what you think would look good.
 Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W): Whatever you think would be good 
 Total Price: 700 TBT?
 Payment Before/After?: Um... I'll send before you finish, so probably before.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Get a wait list spot~!! I can help you out in paying the difference (or what you still need?).
> Now the choice is yours~



Wow, that was really sweet of you to do! Your generosity is really commendable. : )



Shirohibiki said:


> OH ok i wasnt sure if you put the rule in or not omfg thats fine, im just super greedy rip i dont mean to be,,, i caNT cTONROL MYSELF AROUND YOUR ART
> 
> but much grats guys !!!



Yeah, I didn't put it in as an official rule, but I think I'm going to. I've just noticed on other art request/commission threads, it seems like the same people always get slots. I just want mine to be a little more open to giving everyone a chance. : ) I really appreciate your enthusiasm, though! It's great to know that you were satisfied enough to want more. 



The Hidden Owl said:


> OMG tysm!
> 
> Username:
> Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/): um... detailed please.
> ...



Accepted into the final Waiting List spot, thank you! 

Just one question: Do you have a reference for the Brewster coffee cup? I have no idea what it's actually supposed to look like, since it's so tiny when the characters carry it around. Or even a reference of the kind of container you want with a real life picture would be fine, too!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Wow, that was really sweet of you to do! Your generosity is really commendable. : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... maybe something like this, except brown like the coffee cup in the game
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f6/0f/2f/f60f2fee515910ff6a1372423e1f562f.jpg


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Um... maybe something like this, except brown like the coffee cup in the game
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f6/0f/2f/f60f2fee515910ff6a1372423e1f562f.jpg



Thanks a lot for the reference! That'll help a lot. : )


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah missed the slots and waiting list ;A;

oh wel.. next time for sure! (I hope.. heh)

- - - Post Merge - - -

well* nice


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope it's okay if I post a reference now. 

*Username:* MC4pros
*Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/):* Detailed 
*Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: *Headshot
*Additions?: *bunny balloon next to my mayor (optional)
*References:* Click for my mayor reference.
*If OC, Anything Noteworthy about your char(s)? Personality, etc: *The reference thread should have all the details.
*Pose (if desired):* 
*Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W):* Tannish - brown is fine. 
*Total Price:* 300 TBTB
*Payment Before/After?:* After

Thank you~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ah missed the slots and waiting list ;A;
> 
> oh wel.. next time for sure! (I hope.. heh)
> 
> ...



Sorry about that! They only just filled up completely a couple hours before you posted, too. : ( If it's any consolation, I've put in a rule that anyone who makes a request in one round of commissions can't make one in the next one (unless they aren't filled for 2 days). So you should stand plenty of a chance next time!



MC4pros said:


> I hope it's okay if I post a reference now.
> 
> *Username:* MC4pros
> *Type of Sketch (Plain/Shaded/Detailed/):* Detailed
> ...



Yep, it's definitely okay! Accepted, and thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Quick bump!

I had a short day at work, so I'll do my best to get some of these done today! I don't know if I'll have time for all of them, but I'll do my best.

Thanks for being patient with me! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Commission for *Pengutango*!







Hopper and Wolfgang gijinkas, and my attempt at trying to make them look badass!

I had a lot of trouble with the posing on this one. I don't know how many times it took to get something that could sort of pass as "badass". lol I haven't drawn many "tough" or "wild" guys, but perhaps this was a good opportunity to practice them with these two grumpies. I wasn't sure what to do with their clothes, either. I thought about deviating from their defaults, but then I wanted them to be easily recognizable in their new forms, so I tried to work with said defaults.

Anyway, I hope this will meet your expectations! I'd like to think they actually make a couple of hot dudes. : P I don't know if that's what you wanted out of them, but I certainly hope it suffices!

I have the first half of your payment already. You can send the other half when you're ready.

Thanks for commissioning me! Enjoy! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Commission for *Pengutango*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... so good!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> ---



OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! They look HOTTTTTT!!!! LOVE IT!!! <33333 Yeah, their clothes were the hardest part since even I wasn't sure if you should deviate from them. But, it makes sense that you didn't. I still find it hilarious that both Hopper and Drago have the same default shirt. XD

I'm gonna have fun coloring them!! Will totally show ya when I finish them! And... this time, I hope to not use my mouse to color them. Thank you SOOO much again and will send over the rest shortly.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh... so good!



Thank you! : ) Glad you thought so~



pengutango said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! They look HOTTTTTT!!!! LOVE IT!!! <33333 Yeah, their clothes were the hardest part since even I wasn't sure if you should deviate from them. But, it makes sense that you didn't. I still find it hilarious that both Hopper and Drago have the same default shirt. XD
> 
> I'm gonna have fun coloring them!! Will totally show ya when I finish them! And... this time, I hope to not use my mouse to color them. Thank you SOOO much again and will send over the rest shortly.



Yaaaay~! I'm really happy that you liked the result! The clothes were definitely a point I kept waffling on (aside from the pose). But whether they're default-ish or not, you can feel free to color them however you choose, at least, if you want to steer away from the default colors. XD

Have fun coloring them! I look forward to seeing how they turn out when you're done. : )

And thanks again for commissioning me! As much trouble as I had with this one, it was still a lot of fun!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 30, 2014)

I always love stopping by here. Hopefully I'll remember to check more frequently so I can at least get on your waitlist <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I always love stopping by here. Hopefully I'll remember to check more frequently so I can at least get on your waitlist <3



Ahh, thank you so much! That's a compliment in itself. And with the fact that people can't request two sets of commissions in a row and have to wait out one, that should at least give those who haven't had the opportunity yet more of a chance at snagging a slot. Good luck!

-------

Since this is just going to post-merge anyway, I'll go ahead and post another commission in this reply.

Commission for *MC4pros*: 






Headshot of your mayor, detailed shading as requested. And I decided to add your addition of the balloon, too.

Your payment was stated to be sent "after", so whenever you're ready. : )

Thanks a lot for commissioning me! Hope you enjoy the result~!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm wondering, are these traditional?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm wondering, are these traditional?



Yes. I thought that was apparent, but I'll say it for the record: All of my sketches here are done traditionally with a pencil on paper.

The line-art color change that I offer is a simple little thing I do in Photoshop after cleaning up the sketches. I just feel it gives sketched lines a little more personality with some color.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Yes. I thought that was apparent, but I'll say it for the record: All of my sketches here are done traditionally with a pencil on paper.
> 
> The line-art color change that I offer is a simple little thing I do in Photoshop after cleaning up the sketches. I just feel it gives sketched lines a little more personality with some color.


Wow... they look digital! They look clean like they are done digitally, but the texture looks like real pencil ;u;


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh, look at that Wolfgang ;D <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Wow... they look digital! They look clean like they are done digitally, but the texture looks like real pencil ;u;



Haha, really? Well, I try to get them clean. Sometimes it works out decently, but there's a nature to sketchwork that will always look a little on the sketchy side. I actually do the vast majority of my colored work with traditional linework and digital coloring. I do digital lineart sometimes, but since my tablet monitor has a lot of jitter problems, it takes forever to get smooth-ish looking lines. So I figure that doing the lines in pencil and darkening them in Photoshop after scanning is pretty much the next best thing.

Thanks, though! I'm flattered that you think they look like they could have been done digitally.



gnoixaim said:


> Oh my gosh, look at that Wolfgang ;D <3



Hehe, glad you approve~ X3 Hopper's gijinka design took awhile for me to come up with, but I had a pretty clear idea of Wolfgang in my head, so his face and hair was a little more inspired beforehand. : )

------

To avoid post-merge again, another commission (yes, even with the candy in the shop today, I have been hard at work on these ever since I got home this morning).

Commission for *Sholee*:






Here's a plain-lined chibi of your mayor hugging _Animal Crossing_ villager Ruby! I hope it meets your wants/expectations! I'm still adapting to drawing villagers, as I'm pretty poor at animals in general, but I hope that you like it!

Payment can be sent whenever you're ready~

Thanks so much for commissioning me! Enjoy. : )


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

ommggg that is amazing! I love it!!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> ommggg that is amazing! I love it!!!



Hurrah! : ) Thank you! I'm glad that you liked it! And thanks again for commissioning me!

------

Once again, to avoid a post merge...

Commission for *Alvery*:






Detailed sketch of her violence-loving, bloodthirsty OC, left in black and white by request. She was very interesting to draw. I love quirky hair (and drawing/designing/styling hair in general), so I had fun with that. I hope the results are to your liking! 

And your commission is unpaid at this time, so please send payment when you can!

Thanks a lot for commissioning me! Enjoy! : )


----------



## Alvery (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Hurrah! : ) Thank you! I'm glad that you liked it! And thanks again for commissioning me!
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh she's so cute! D And so very in-character too XD Thank you so much for drawing her! I've sent payment, by the way c:

Oh yeah, quick question: Are all your drawing first made traditionally, before you scan them and colour them? c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahh... i'm next! ;u;


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Oh my gosh she's so cute! D And so very in-character too XD Thank you so much for drawing her! I've sent payment, by the way c:
> 
> Oh yeah, quick question: Are all your drawing first made traditionally, before you scan them and colour them? c:



Awesome! I'm glad to hear that and I'm happy that you liked the result! : ) I got the payment and you're good to go! Thanks again for commissioning me!

As for your question, not _all_ of them, but the vast majority are. I have been trying to do some linework via my jittery tablet monitor, but it takes a lot of work and a lot of going over/erasing parts of the same lines to get them to look nice/presentable. So usually what I do when I plan to color something is do the lines by hand, scan, and color it digitally. Not always, but usually. The biggest exception to that was the color palette challenges that I did. Those were completely digital, as were some other things I've done, but not too many.



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh... i'm next! ;u;



Indeed. I'm fixing it up after scanning. It'll be ready soon.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 30, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :') MANDA U WORK SO FAST GIRL
and these are amazing!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :') MANDA U WORK SO FAST GIRL
> and these are amazing!!



Haha, well, I've been working on these since about 8:30AM this morning and it's now almost 7PM. I wouldn't necessarily call that fast. XD I just have a habit of sitting down to do something and literally not doing anything else until that task is done. In this case, 5 commissions. 

But thank you! Glad that you thought so. :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 30, 2014)

these are all super super lovely like usual! *v*
keep up the fantastic work dear <333


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 30, 2014)

Your stuff is amazing holy jesus
I wish you did anthros </3

it's all good though. My mayor is in need of more art. XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> these are all super super lovely like usual! *v*
> keep up the fantastic work dear <333



Thank you very much! I'm glad you thought so! :3 

And I can't guarantee it will be fantastic, but I'll keep doing my best! (Because alas, that's the most I can promise!)



ZanessaGaily said:


> Your stuff is amazing holy jesus
> I wish you did anthros </3
> 
> it's all good though. My mayor is in need of more art. XD



Thanks a lot! I'm sorry about putting anthros under "No", but I'm just too poor at animals to make decent looking anthros. I can only go about as far as Animal Crossing villagers, since I somewhat mimic their style and shape and don't have to make it too realistic. Hahaha. But yeah, the only animal I can draw somewhat decently now is a duck and that's because of eight years+ of drawing _Princess Tutu_ fanart. XD;;;

-----

Once again to avoid a post merge...

Commission for *The Hidden Owl*:






Here you go! Your mayor (self-mayor?)~ I'm not the greatest at trying to recreate QR code clothing, as it's really small and difficult to tell the details in the tiny pixels, but I hope this is somewhat what you were looking for! I don't get to draw sweaters too often, so it was a nice change of pace from t-shirts and dresses. Hahaha.

Anyway, I hope you like the results! You've already paid, so you're good to go.

Thanks a lot for commissioning me! I hope you enjoy. : )


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you very much! I'm glad you thought so! :3
> 
> And I can't guarantee it will be fantastic, but I'll keep doing my best! (Because alas, that's the most I can promise!)
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHADKBSALDIFASFGPQEHROQJWDSAMPihwterTBWEAJGaejrgfADSOFbhjg wET

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

omg... It's so amazing! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHADKBSALDIFASFGPQEHROQJWDSAMPihwterTBWEAJGaejrgfADSOFbhjg wET
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> omg... It's so amazing! Thank you!


Jw... it is SO ok, but um, did you miss the silver frames?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHADKBSALDIFASFGPQEHROQJWDSAMPihwterTBWEAJGaejrgfADSOFbhjg wET
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> ...



You're very welcome! : ) And it was my pleasure. I'm glad that you liked it.

You mean the glasses that the mayor in the first set of pictures was wearing? I had assumed you didn't want me to use that mayor reference, since you linked me to your other as the actual mayor reference after that, and he wasn't wearing glasses. So I drew him with the sweater from the first set. I apologize if I got your intentions wrong.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2014)

omggg your new commissions = <3

when more slots open, is it possible for me to request mine to be shaded in?
and pay the difference btwn the plain and sketched price.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome! : ) And it was my pleasure. I'm glad that you liked it.
> 
> You mean the glasses that the mayor in the first set of pictures was wearing? I had assumed you didn't want me to use that mayor reference, since you linked me to your other as the actual mayor reference after that, and he wasn't wearing glasses. So I drew him with the sweater from the first set. I apologize if I got your intentions wrong.


NO NO it's ok. Either way was fine.  I love it so much >w<


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> omggg your new commissions = <3
> 
> when more slots open, is it possible for me to request mine to be shaded in?
> and pay the difference btwn the plain and sketched price.



Haha, thanks. <3

Hm, well, though that kind of breaks my rule of not asking for another commission in one set if you got one in the set prior, I might make an exception since that's shading a piece of already-drawn work. So I might be able to slip in an extra slot for you in that case. I assume you mean regular shading?



The Hidden Owl said:


> NO NO it's ok. Either way was fine.  I love it so much >w<



Alright. : ) Long as you're still happy with it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

For now, I'm not going to reopen slots yet, guys. I'm feeling beat and under the weather and generally really blah. My area just got dumped on with 4 inches of heavy wet snow and high winds, with more expected overnight. I'll be shoveling to get out to work tomorrow. 

Plus I have _Fantasy Life_ fresh out of the package and I'd hate to put anything on hold while I'm busy playing that.

If I DO decide to open the slots, it will only be name place-holders and no actual requests listed at this time (since if they're there with the full commission, I'll probably force myself to do them ASAP even though I really need a break---sometimes it's a great habit to have to be productive, but that's how I overwork myself). 

I'm not sure yet, though. I'll think about the name slots and get back to you tomorrow on that, after I've had a decent night's sleep and gotten through the workday. 

Thanks for having patience with me and I'm glad you guys liked your commissions. It means a great deal to me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 30, 2014)

Take it easy, enjoy Fantasy Life and feel better<(^_^


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 30, 2014)

You should probably write "temporarily closed" or something because people will just see open slots and 0/3 slots and jump in to make a request and not actually care about anything else posted.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 30, 2014)

Get some rest, please don't overwork yourself. I love the snow, minus the shovelling so I feel your pain (and so does my back and arms)! You're going to love Fantasy Life though! ER MA GERDDDDD WE CAN PLAY TOGETHER ONE DAY~~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Take it easy, enjoy Fantasy Life and feel better<(^_^



Thanks a lot! I appreciate it. : ) 



ZanessaGaily said:


> You should probably write "temporarily closed" or something because people will just see open slots and 0/3 slots and jump in to make a request and not actually care about anything else posted.



That's a good point. I shouldn't assume people are actually going to read my last post. Hahaha. Thanks, I edited that in to avoid any confusion.



Gracelia said:


> Get some rest, please don't overwork yourself. I love the snow, minus the shovelling so I feel your pain (and so does my back and arms)! You're going to love Fantasy Life though! ER MA GERDDDDD WE CAN PLAY TOGETHER ONE DAY~~



I'll do my best not to, thanks. <3 I think I overdid it today by doing nothing but drawing and taking breaks only to try for blue candy (lol), but at least I got everything caught up with and done. I'm sooooo not ready for winter. It's not weird to have lake effect snow here already, but it sure is annoying. Shoveling snow is the one of the worst things about winter. Ugh.

I'm loving _Fantasy Life_ so far! I'm just a dinky Adept Paladin right now and I need to try out some other lives soon and get through the main story, but I'd love to play with you sometime!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 30, 2014)

Alright! Nice! Now enjoy your break - you deserve it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! I appreciate it. : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're quite welcome <3 I shall have to get that game, you're getting me interested haha xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 31, 2014)

you deserve a break darling <3333 i hope you feel better, and have fun with FL!!!


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

*huggles Amissa* I agree with everyone. Put yourself on your priority list. You need more me-time :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 31, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Alright! Nice! Now enjoy your break - you deserve it.



Thank you! <3 I'm sure I will enjoy it. 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're quite welcome <3 I shall have to get that game, you're getting me interested haha xD



It's worth the investment, in my honest opinion! (At least, if you like RPGs with a "slice of life" element.) There's tons and tons of stuff to do---especially quests and things. And the ability to change classes (or "Life" as they call them in-game) is really neat! There's twelve of them to choose from. I'm definitely going to be exploring each one.



Shirohibiki said:


> you deserve a break darling <3333 i hope you feel better, and have fun with FL!!!



Thank you kindly! <3 I will certainly have fun with it and enjoy my time to relax a bit. 



azukitan said:


> *huggles Amissa* I agree with everyone. Put yourself on your priority list. You need more me-time :3



*hugs back* Thanks a lot. <3 I'm gonna be careful not to overdo it and just take what I feel I can take. In the end, I'm sure that I'll be happy I did!



Also, guys, after a night's sleep on it and time at work to think about it, I've decided that I _*WILL*_ be opening up for name slots later today! Be on the look-out if you want to snag a guaranteed commission slot for when I officially open again!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh gosh, you and Azukitan are totally over-working yourselves! <3 I'm excited to see who orders from you this round!


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope I don't miss out *__* <333 Ehehe, and I think Amissa's working a lot harder than I am. She has a job on the side, too x3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 31, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh gosh, you and Azukitan are totally over-working yourselves! <3 I'm excited to see who orders from you this round!



Haha, yeah, I guess we have. XD Though I think Azu more, since she's doing all of hers in color! 

But yeah, I'm kinda excited too. : )



azukitan said:


> I hope I don't miss out *__* <333 Ehehe, and I think Amissa's working a lot harder than I am. She has a job on the side, too x3



Hehe, here's to hoping! I'll probably open the placeholder name slots tonight. But hey, let's just say we're both working hard and leave it at that. XD <3

-------

ALSO GUYS. Just a general notice: *When I do color art, I'm going to be to putting it for AUCTION in the TBT Marketplace!* 

This may not happen too often, but I'll probably drop a link here when I do, in case anyone wants to bid. That seems more fair to me than just giving it to the first person who posts, etc. This is for the future, though! (Possibly near future, depending how this weekend (Tue/Wed, as my weekend, not the official one haha) looks for me). 

I hope that some of you might look forward to that. : )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 31, 2014)

oh god i hope i dont miss slots if i have to take a nap D: rip nikki


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god i hope i dont miss slots if i have to take a nap D: rip nikki



Enjoy your nap! I won't be opening slot until later this evening. It's around 4:30PM where I am now and that's when I opened the first time I did this, so I'm shooting for a different time.

Oh, and good luck getting rid of your curse!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Enjoy your nap! I won't be opening slot until later this evening. It's around 4:30PM where I am now and that's when I opened the first time I did this, so I'm shooting for a different time.
> 
> Oh, and good luck getting rid of your curse!



i ended up not napping today, go me! i HAVE THE POWER
but okay, thank you for letting me know :3c 
and thank you! yeah im gettin kinda sick of it rofl
( we're in the same timezone ;3 )


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i ended up not napping today, go me! i HAVE THE POWER
> but okay, thank you for letting me know :3c
> and thank you! yeah im gettin kinda sick of it rofl
> ( we're in the same timezone ;3 )



Yay, EST buddies!

And sorry for the misinformation/changing my mind! I've been thinking I might want to try a chibi in color or two, so I think instead of opening this right away, I might post in the TBT Marketplace tomorrow and Auction one off to see how it goes. 

My apologies to anyone who was waiting for a slot! After doing Sholee's chibi, I've been feeling a little bit of a chibi itch (it's been a long time since I've drawn them). And it's not as strenuous to color chibis as it is the "full package", so to speak. (Plus, it might be a way for me to finally get a chocolate cake, maybe. *cough*)

I hope you guys won't be mad or anything. I'll still link it here tomorrow if anyone would be interested in the auction.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see your auction tomorrow! ^0^ <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 31, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Can't wait to see your auction tomorrow! ^0^ <333



Ahhh, thank you! I just hope no one will be upset. I'm not going to throw away this shop or anything. I just want to mix it up a little. (And I admit, I kind of got the idea from your thread with the collectibles. Hahaha.)


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yesssss, I'll totally be keeping a look out for your auction ~~~ ^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 1, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh yesssss, I'll totally be keeping a look out for your auction ~~~ ^^



Thanks a lot! : ) I'm hoping it'll go over well. If not, I can at least say I tried!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 1, 2014)

Auction is going up later today! Just compiling some examples first. 

Thank you for the support, everyone. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Auction is going up later today! Just compiling some examples first.
> 
> Thank you for the support, everyone. <3



best of luck to you my dear <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> best of luck to you my dear <333



Thank you! : ) I appreciate it!

And the auction is *UP*, guys! Find it here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?236890-Miss-Panda-s-Art&p=4078706#post4078706

Any and all bumping you may do, even if you're not taking part, would be greatly appreciated! I'll be a bit busy the next few days, but I'll bump it when I can.

Thanks and good luck to anyone that decides to bid!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Auction Winning Request for *Azukitan*:







Your Dragonite gajinka boy! : ) I know you said he was the "leader" of his little rag-tag crew, so I tried a pose kind of like "ONWARD!" or something. XD;; I hope you like him! I had a lot of fun drawing and coloring him! Thanks so much for bidding in my auction and it's always a pleasure to do art for you! <333

I hope you like it~! X3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Auction Winning Request for *Azukitan*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGoodness, this is just precious Grats again, azukitan<3


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

This is so cute. I want one im just debating on what I wanna get atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Username:Zoraluv
Type of Sketch Shaded
Chibi/Headshot/Bust/Half: Chibi
Additions?: Majora's mask
References: I know you have ACNL villagers under maybe but I decided to at least ask haha. 
I'm wanting Ankha holding majora's mask [it can just be the base shape, idc for all those extra super hard detailed lines] and looking down at clay who is just looking up at her/reaching for her [whatever looks/works best for u]
Ankha [x] Clay[x] [x] Majora's Mask/I found a simple design here but you can use w/e.
Pose (if desired): Ankha looking down at Clay
Line Color (as seen in examples, I default to a tannish-brown--you may ask for any color or B/W): default is good
Total Price: Two shaded chibis is 700, do I add 50 TBT for the mask?
Payment Before/After?: Before, but I want to make sure you're willing to do this before I send them over.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGoodness, this is just precious Grats again, azukitan<3



Ahhh, thank you so much! : ) 



Zoraluv said:


> This is so cute. I want one im just debating on what I wanna get atm
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Whoops, sorry to cause confusion! I'll have to decline, seeing as I'm not currently open for commissions! And just to be clear---I don't do chibi commissions in color. Those are _auction only_ right now!


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, thank you so much! : )
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, sorry to cause confusion! I'll have to decline, seeing as I'm not currently open for commissions! And just to be clear---I don't do chibi commissions in color. Those are _auction only_ right now!



ah I'm a ditz. lol sorry about that!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> ah I'm a ditz. lol sorry about that!



It's okay! No harm done. : ) Sorry to mislead you!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Auction Winning Request for *Azukitan*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahhhh youre improving so much <33333 swoons, i love the outfit and the expression and the pose anD BASICALLY EVERYTHING OK OK 
ahhh ur perf
i wish my gijinkas were that cool qAq keep up the fantastic work <3333


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wahhhh youre improving so much <33333 swoons, i love the outfit and the expression and the pose anD BASICALLY EVERYTHING OK OK
> ahhh ur perf
> i wish my gijinkas were that cool qAq keep up the fantastic work <3333



Aww, thanks! The entire design belongs to Azukitan, though! It's her lovely and creative little creation. : ) I was only reproducing it into my style for her. 

Glad you liked it, though! Thanks for your continued support. I appreciate it. <3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Auction Winning Request for *Azukitan*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<3333333333333333333333
/dead

He is so adorable and perfect in every way and the pose is *exactly* what I wanted *u* I loveeee ittttt~~~!!!! <3 THANK YOU, AMISSA. You are the best artist ever! I will confess my undying love for you again and again for all eternity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

azukitan said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> <3333333333333333333333
> /dead
> 
> ...



Yaaaay~! I'm so happy that you liked it! ^-^ You're very, very welcome! And psh, I'm definitely not the best of anything, but thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm glad that you like my work! (P.S. I love your art way more.)

Thanks again for bidding in my auction and it was a great pleasure to do art for you! I'm very happy that you enjoyed the result! <333


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

I love you forever and always *<3*


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I love you forever and always *<3*



Awwww <33 RIGHT BACK ATCHA'~!



I may re-open slots again sometime soon, guys. Sorry for the delay. After this last auction and finishing up the art for it, I'll probably stop doing auctions altogether and put my efforts back into this. (I'm pretty sure people are tired of me cluttering up the TBT Marketplace anyway.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention...

I'm doing one more auction and it ends in a few hours. The link is here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?237835-Miss-Panda-s-Art-Auction-2!-HB-Choco-Cake

This will be the LAST auction for colored art that I will do for quite some time, more than likely. After that's all settled and I've finished the art for the winner, I will open this up for sketch commissions again.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

Commission for *gnoixaim*:






Her OC once again, but this time in color, since she won my chibi color art auction over in the TBT Marketplace. This took many hours to color, but hopefully you will like the result. She has a fun color scheme and I got a little carried away with the hair and tail.

Thanks for bidding in my auction and for the chocolate cake~!

Enjoy~


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Commission for *gnoixaim*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, what that is soooo adorable! *dies*


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Commission for *gnoixaim*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't stop myself from drooling. This is too freaking beautiful. gnoixaim will certainly cry tears of happiness ;u; <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg, what that is soooo adorable! *dies*



Thank you! She chose one of the different chibi styles which really only looks about half-chibi, but I'm glad it still brings the cuteness of a chibi across!



azukitan said:


> Can't stop myself from drooling. This is too freaking beautiful. gnoixaim will certainly cry tears of happiness ;u; <333



Ahhh, thank you so much! ;-; I'm honored that you think so! And I definitely hope they'll like it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Can't stop myself from drooling. This is too freaking beautiful. gnoixaim will certainly cry tears of happiness ;u; <333



HONESTLY IM DROOLING TOO ITS SO BEAUTIFUL AAAAAAAA,,,,,,,
rugfjhdfgdf I LOVE IT OMG.... AND IM SURE GNOIX WILL TOO///////
SO MANY PRETTY COLORS AH,, ,,,


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 8, 2014)

Ahhh, soooo cuuute~! >w< omfg, AMAZING! eep~ o3o


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

Amiss I wish I had more TBT then I would have bought out OnO I want one so badddd


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HONESTLY IM DROOLING TOO ITS SO BEAUTIFUL AAAAAAAA,,,,,,,
> rugfjhdfgdf I LOVE IT OMG.... AND IM SURE GNOIX WILL TOO///////
> SO MANY PRETTY COLORS AH,, ,,,



Thanks a lot! : ) I'm glad that you liked it! Colorful stuff is really fun. I can go overboard with it a bit, but that's half the enjoyment of coloring for me. lol My wrist kinda kills now, though. I should have been smarter and took breaks.



MC4pros said:


> Ahhh, soooo cuuute~! >w< omfg, AMAZING! eep~ o3o



Thank you! I'm glad that you think so! ^_^



The Hidden Owl said:


> Amiss I wish I had more TBT then I would have bought out OnO I want one so badddd



Haha, well, sorry about that! These take a lot out of me, so I won't be doing them that often. And I might not do any more auctions at all. Mine don't seem to get that much interest.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Aaah, take a break and let your wrist rest ;-; Don't injure yourself now.

And auctions tend to be a bit slow on TBT. They're 10x crazier on sites like Gaiaonline. *Take a look-see~* So many pro artists *__*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, if you encounter a police officer icon, just click on it to see images c:


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 8, 2014)

Omfg, like...........................wowowowowz. 




You seriously didn't have to rush because you PM'd me yesterday, like holy crapz. omgomgomg. 

i don't even care that you got the eye color wrong, just leave it like that because omfg, everything is so precious


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Aaah, take a break and let your wrist rest ;-; Don't injure yourself now.
> 
> And auctions tend to be a bit slow on TBT. They're 10x crazier on sites like Gaiaonline. *Take a look-see~* So many pro artists *__*
> 
> ...



I'll be fine! I'm taking it easy now. 

Haha, yeah, I've heard Gaia is pretty crazy in general. I've never been a part of it, but I've certainly heard a lot about it.



gnoixaim said:


> Omfg, like...........................wowowowowz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I didn't rush. I gave you a progress report and let you know I'd have time to color probably the following day. And I had the day off of work today unexpectedly, so I went for it.

I'm glad you like it. But the eye color was wrong? The full-body reference from your set of art of her that I used had blue eyes. What's the proper color, then? I can try to fix it.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 8, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Nah, I didn't rush. I gave you a progress report and let you know I'd have time to color probably the following day. And I had the day off of work today unexpectedly, so I went for it.
> 
> I'm glad you like it. But the eye color was wrong? The full-body reference from your set of art of her that I used had blue eyes. What's the proper color, then? I can try to fix it.


Her eyes are gray, lol. I think one photo of her in my references in blue (rip, i should prob. take that one out), but if it's too much trouble. Just leave it the way it is because I already love it! : ) <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

It's a pretty simple change, so I fixed it.

Here you go:


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you!!! <3<33


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Thank you!!! <3<33



You're welcome~!



Also, guys, a notice.

I know I said I'd open back up again after I finished this last auction one, but I'm really not feeling art right now. I need a break. And that said, when I do open up again, _I may add chibis in color to the list_.

*HOWEVER*. They would be very expensive. _Very_. They take a lot out of me to do and since I'm not doing them for real money here, I have to feel that it's actually worth my time and effort. And I wouldn't accept collectibles anymore, either, so it would have to be straight up TBT bells.

If you think you'd still be interested in that, though, let me know. Otherwise, I'll leave things as they are.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

take all the time you need bb <3333


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2014)

You definitely deserve one!  Like Shiro said, take as much time as you need.

I'm definitely curious if you do decide to add color chibis to the list. Yeah, just TBT bells is fine. At least for me, I've never paid with collectibles to any artist (not that I can remember), so no difference to meif you take the collectible option out. 

Depending on how much you charge, probably won't be able to afford it, but if I can afford it, I'd totally look into it.  Otherwise, I'll just admire from afar~  Which, I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> take all the time you need bb <3333



Will do, thanks~



pengutango said:


> You definitely deserve one!  Like Shiro said, take as much time as you need.
> 
> I'm definitely curious if you do decide to add color chibis to the list. Yeah, just TBT bells is fine. At least for me, I've never paid with collectibles to any artist (not that I can remember), so no difference to meif you take the collectible option out.
> 
> Depending on how much you charge, probably won't be able to afford it, but if I can afford it, I'd totally look into it.  Otherwise, I'll just admire from afar~  Which, I'm fine with that too.



I shall definitely do that, thank you. (I really need to get back into _Fantasy Life_, anyhow. Plus all the other new games coming out soon. Nintendo is going to kill my pocketbook.)

I appreciate the input, thanks. And yeah, I would definitely be leaning heavily toward the very expensive side of things. I know that would make it hard for a lot of people to buy them, but that's actually what I'd be counting on in part. I can't even _imagine_ working on like five of those at once or even knowing I have five being waited on to complete. And then knowing that there would be even more waiting for slots to open back up... I think I'd go nuts.

But I haven't decided yet. I might leave them out altogether to avoid the stress. Or maybe I'll just limit myself to art trades or something.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, I asked for this thread to be closed a day or two ago and no action has been taken yet, so I'll just post here to say that *THIS SHOP IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED*.

I can't close the thread myself, but I can at least say that much. My apologies to anyone who was waiting for a slot. This just takes up too much of my time and I'm just losing interest here. If you want to commission me officially for money, please refer here early next year when I open up again: http://amako-chan.deviantart.com/journal/Manda-s-Commision-Information-424662789

Thanks to those who did buy TBT sketches and such from me here. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 12, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Well, I asked for this thread to be closed a day or two ago and no action has been taken yet, so I'll just post here to say that *THIS SHOP IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED*.
> 
> I can't close the thread myself, but I can at least say that much. My apologies to anyone who was waiting for a slot. This just takes up too much of my time and I'm just losing interest here. If you want to commission me officially for money, please refer here early next year when I open up again: http://amako-chan.deviantart.com/journal/Manda-s-Commision-Information-424662789
> 
> Thanks to those who did buy TBT sketches and such from me here. I do appreciate it.



ahhh sad times ;a; i might throw some money your way later <333 ilu smooches


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh sad times ;a; i might throw some money your way later <333 ilu smooches



Thanks a lot for the support you've given me pretty much since I came here. No matter what happens, I won't forget it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 12, 2014)

I will definitely be keeping my eye out for your money commissions I will save up and buy from you, would still very much love to buy your art<3


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 12, 2014)

Aw I can't buy real money commissions. </3 
Well it was nice to see all your art! I'll keep following your stuff. ^_^


----------



## pengutango (Nov 13, 2014)

Aww, I'm sad you're closing your shop, but I'll still keep looking at your stuff. Even if I don't always comment on your art thread, I always at least look at it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot for the support you've given me pretty much since I came here. No matter what happens, I won't forget it.



shoooosh no need to thank me dear!! you deserve it <33333


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 13, 2014)

Aww! Sad to hear this. I'm hoping you'll still post in your art thread as I do check that


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 13, 2014)

Closed by request.


----------

